# Richtige Umleitung auf Webserver- aber wie ?



## Enthusiast (29. September 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,
da ich auf meine vorhergehenden Fragen keinerlei Antworten bekommen habe  , frage ich mal einfacher.
Wenn ich einen (eigenen) Web-/Mailserver (RAQ 550) betreiben möchte/muss und die darauf angelegten/anzulegenden Domains bei einem Webhoster ohne Webspace registriert sind, wie kann ich dann eine entsprechende Weiterleitung auf alle dieser Domains durchführen *ohne* eine eigene feste IP zu besitzen ?
Der Einsatz von zB. Dyndns erscheint mir hier nicht sinnvoll/zweckmäßig- oder ?
Und wenn dieses evtl. durch den Einsatz eines Nameserver-Eintrags zu erreichen ist, welche Einstellungen wären dann wohl durchzuführen um eine zuverlässige Weiterleitung auf die entsprechenden Domains mit deren Webseiten und EMails zu erreichen ?

Oder sollte ich aufgeben auf eine Antwort zu warten, den RAQ verkaufen und auf entsprechende Programme wie z.B. XAMPP verweisen ?

Enthusiast
(_Ein Enthusiast ist ein leicht zu begeisternder Mensch, ein Schwärmer, der sich für bestimmte Dinge oder Ideologien persönlich und oft in übertriebener Weise begeistern kann._ -> Quelle:Wikipedia)


----------



## Sinac (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich versteh die ganze Sitution nicht ganz, du hast Domains ohne Webspace und willst die auf eine dynamische IP Umleiten? Dann kommst du um DynDNS nicht herum,könntest eventuell einen CNAME auf die DynDomain einrichten lassen damit das klappt. Wenn du die Domains auf eine feste Adresse haben willst regelt das dein Provider für dich.


----------



## Enthusiast (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
vereinfacht dargestellt möchte ich mehrere Domains für einige Bekannte auf einem SUN Cobalt RAQ 550 einrichten und diese vom Internet aus zugänglich machen. In diesem Fall möchte ich eine Reseller Funktion übernehmen und entsprechende Domains zur Verfügung stellen.Die Domains habe ich z.T. vor Jahren registriert und wurden nach und nach nach D)F übertragen (Domain-Only Tarif). Dort habe ich auch die Möglichkeit, evtl. nötige Nameserveränderungen durchzuführen.
Die grundlegende Frage besteht darin, wie ich nun die Domains auf meinem Server verfügbar machen kann.


----------



## Enthusiast (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
vereinfacht dargestellt möchte ich mehrere Domains für einige Bekannte auf einem SUN Cobalt RAQ 550 einrichten und diese vom Internet aus zugänglich machen. In diesem Fall möchte ich eine Reseller Funktion übernehmen und entsprechende Domains zur Verfügung stellen.Die Domains habe ich z.T. vor Jahren registriert und wurden nach und nach nach D)F übertragen (Domain-Only Tarif). Dort habe ich auch die Möglichkeit, evtl. nötige Nameserveränderungen durchzuführen.
Die grundlegende Frage besteht darin, wie ich nun die Domains auf meinem Server unter deren entsprechenden Namen verfügbar machen kann.Dieses betrifft gleichermaßen den Web- und Mailserver.


----------

